# How old were you when you



## gail1 (Feb 27, 2011)

nicked off another site idea is you post a question asking how old were you when..... and the next person answers it and posts another question

How old were you when you brought your first record?


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

gail1 said:


> nicked off another site idea is you post a question asking how old were you when..... and the next person answers it and posts another question
> 
> How old were you when you brought your first record?



I was 15 it was wet wet wet 


Right how old were you when you had your first kiss


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 27, 2011)

> Right how old were you when you had your first kiss



Six.

What was the name of your first pet?


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 27, 2011)

What was the name of your first pet?[/QUOTE]
Taffy


How old were you when you got diabetes ?


----------



## shiv (Feb 27, 2011)

2

How old were you when you got your first job?


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2011)

15
How old were you when you first tasted alcohol


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> 15
> How old were you when you first tasted alcohol



16

How old were you when you moved out


----------



## vince13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Steffie said:


> 16
> 
> How old were you when you moved out




23


How old were you when you realised you were probably not in the right 100% of the time ?  (if ever !)


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be about 65 when that happens 

How old was you when you went on your first foreign holiday without your parents ?


----------



## shiv (Feb 27, 2011)

Assuming you don't mean school trips, I was 18, with 3 friends from college - one of their parents had a holiday home in northern France so we went over for a week.

How old were you when you reached the height you are now?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 27, 2011)

not too sure probably 17

How old will you be in ten years time?


----------



## shiv (Feb 27, 2011)

32!!

How old were you when you bought your first pair of shoes with your own money (not from your parents etc)?


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 27, 2011)

13 

How old were you when you got your first job ?


----------



## shiv (Feb 27, 2011)

I already asked that  anyway, I was 16!

How old were you when you got your first mobile phone?


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

shiv said:


> I already asked that  anyway, I was 16!
> 
> How old were you when you got your first mobile phone?



13..

how old were you when lost your V


----------



## gail1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Steffie said:


> 13..
> 
> how old were you when lost your V


My V is still on my keyboard

HOWYW you first brought a book on your own


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

gail1 said:


> My V is still on my keyboard
> 
> HOWYW you first brought a book on your own



tut tut dont swerve the Q


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 27, 2011)

Steffie - 16


Gail - 12/13 - It was Virginia Andrews - Flowers in the Attic


Oh no actuaaly probably 9 - Famous Five   5 go off in a caravan.......(and i can still remember the story )

How old were you when you lied to your parents about where you were going???


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 27, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> Steffie - 16
> 
> 
> Gail - 12/13 - It was Virginia Andrews - Flowers in the Attic I think that was one of the first serious books I read
> ...


 15

What is your favourite drink?


----------



## Caroline (Feb 28, 2011)

Dr Pepper

How old were you when you had your first meaningfull relationship?


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2011)

Caroline said:


> Dr Pepper
> 
> How old were you when you had your first meaningfull relationship?



17..

How old were you when your first best friend


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 28, 2011)

First best friend what?


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> First best friend what?



sorry how old were you when you made your first best friend?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 28, 2011)

I was four and he still is one of my two closest pals.

How old were you when you got your first real letter.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 28, 2011)

about 13

howywu realized there was no white bearded man in the red suit (shhhhh dont tell Alan)


----------



## alisonz (Feb 28, 2011)

But he is real  

how old were you when you met your partner?


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 28, 2011)

24

How old were you when you owned your first car???


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 28, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> How old were you when you owned your first car???



21 

How old were you when you left school?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 28, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> 21
> 
> How old were you when you left school?



I was 16, in 1974

Do you rent or own your property?

Sheena


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 28, 2011)

Own (along with the Building society, lol)

How old were you when you last went on the swings (or slide or roundabout) at the park (not in the garden!!)?


----------



## SusieGriff (Feb 28, 2011)

last month, with my grandson.

How old were you when you first went to the shops for your mum on your own?


----------



## am64 (Feb 28, 2011)

about 8 yrs

how old were you when you first went to the seaside?


----------



## katie (Feb 28, 2011)

am64 said:


> about 8 yrs
> 
> how old were you when you first went to the seaside?



I have a photo where I'm about 5, but I was probably taken as a baby 

How old were you when you first got drunk?


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2011)

katie said:


> I have a photo where I'm about 5, but I was probably taken as a baby
> 
> How old were you when you first got drunk?



21

How old were you when you had your first bank account


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 28, 2011)

17 - one I controlled myself

How old were you when you first had highlights or dyed your hair ?


----------



## MCH (Mar 1, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> 17 - one I controlled myself
> 
> How old were you when you first had highlights or dyed your hair ?



I am now 45 and so far have done neither - though I think the time may come soon! 

How old were you when you were allowed to walk to school on you own?


----------



## ypauly (Mar 1, 2011)

MCH said:


> I am now 45 and so far have done neither - though I think the time may come soon!
> 
> How old were you when you were allowed to walk to school on you own?


6 It was only 100 yards lol


How old were you when you learned to ride a bike?


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 1, 2011)

4

How old was you when you first dyed your hair ?


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 1, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> 4
> 
> How old was you when you first dyed your hair ?



16, purple.

How old were you when you bought your first LP/CD?


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 1, 2011)

7 or 8, it was The Bay City Rollers

How old were you when you went underage to the Cinema the first time?  (you know, before you were old enough for the rating???)


----------



## gail1 (Mar 1, 2011)

15 it was to see a film called Private Lessons it was an 18 

how old were you when you realized that your parents didt have all the answers?


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 1, 2011)

13 - when my bf died of Leukaemia....

How old were you when you went to your first funeral???


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 1, 2011)

Four - my grandads

How old were you when you LAST climbed a tree?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 1, 2011)

About 14 one summer holiday to prove to a friend I could do it.

How old were you when you realised boys and girls are different?


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 1, 2011)

probably when last year or primary so when i was about 7?

how old were you when you realised things can go so easily wrong?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 1, 2011)

when I was about 18 and started work in central London. I lost the station to get the train home!

How old were you when you first got on public transport (of any kind) with out an adult?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 1, 2011)

Caroline said:


> when I was about 18 and started work in central London. I lost the station to get the train home!
> 
> How old were you when you first got on public transport (of any kind) with out an adult?



When I was 11, going to a Girls School

How old were you when you got married?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 1, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> When I was 11, going to a Girls School
> 
> How old were you when you got married?



Not happened yet but will be 27.

How old were you when you had your first child?


----------



## Klocky (Mar 1, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Not happened yet but will be 27.
> 
> How old were you when you had your first child?



25

How old were you when you first realised that the noises you heard in the night was your parents?


----------



## gail1 (Mar 1, 2011)

About 11 and i was so embarrassed as if my mum could do that at her age

How old were you when you first went on a computer?


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 1, 2011)

when i was about 5 or younger? my family were all quite nerdy hehe

how old were you when you first smoked :O hehe


----------



## Klocky (Mar 1, 2011)

13 

How old were you when you gave up smoking (I'm running out of questions already) lol


----------



## gail1 (Mar 1, 2011)

ABOUT 13AND A HALF
how old were you when you got your first bra


----------



## Klocky (Mar 1, 2011)

gail1 said:


> ABOUT 13AND A HALF
> how old were you when you got your first bra



4, what can I say, I was a bonny child 

How old were you when you bought your own bra?


----------



## gail1 (Mar 1, 2011)

14
HOWYWY moved out from your parents?


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2011)

gail1 said:


> 14
> HOWYWY moved out from your parents?



17..well i ran away

How old were you when you had your first fight


----------



## gail1 (Mar 1, 2011)

6 
howyw got drunk


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 1, 2011)

15 - on two martini and lemonades and a pint of cider that i necked quick when my b/f was in loo in the pub, to make him think he had forgotten to get a round in.

HOWYW you first slept away from home???


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 1, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> HOWYW you first slept away from home???



At a relatives house - tiny baby , but at a friends house about 10.

HOWYW you first dyed your hair?


----------



## katie (Mar 1, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> At a relatives house - tiny baby , but at a friends house about 10.
> 
> HOWYW you first dyed your hair?



About 13 and I've been dying ever since  

How old were you when your parent's would let you go to a club? (not including under 18s night )


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 1, 2011)

katie said:


> About 13 and I've been dying ever since
> 
> How old were you when your parent's would let you go to a club? (not including under 18s night )



16

How old where you first went to the library?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 2, 2011)

about 4 and now I work in one!

How old were you when you first played on the swings in the park?


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 3, 2011)

as ever my memory doesn't go very far back but I'll guess 5??


How old were you when you were allowed to cross the road??


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 3, 2011)

7.

How old were you when you got your first mobile phone????


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 3, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> 7.
> 
> How old were you when you got your first mobile phone????



28, it was a mobile brick with almost no signal and a power pack like a car battery. It was inflicted on me by my employers.

How old when you got your first computer?


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 3, 2011)

27

Married to an IT geek........

HOWYWY when you learnt to swim???


----------

